# yellow -look headlights



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

id like to make my stock jetta lights look similar to this.....how would i go about that?


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: yellow -look headlights (Holla_GTI)*

Get Duplicolor annodizing spray.................
I did it on a few cars......









and..........


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: yellow -look headlights (DUMONT)*

do you spray it on the inside or outside?


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: yellow -look headlights (Holla_GTI)*

Sprayed it on the outside. I ran it on my winter car (when I lived in Ohio) for 12 months with no problems in -30 weather and salt. If it gets "tired looking", just wipe it off in one clean swipe with laquer thinner and re-spray it. It covers evenly and doesnt run or fisheye at all...................


----------



## notatuner (Aug 7, 2003)

If you're looking for this for the factory Hella DE fogs also, you can get the yellow French lenses instead of repainting your clear ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (notatuner)*

And I just did the GTI...........
The yellows are HIDS's too


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (DUMONT)*

Yellow HIDs? How does that look? Green?


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Naw, just a super intense yellow. I put the same setup on a bunch of Porsche race cars at the 12 hours of Sebring, works great.......


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

show us some pics man. i know what it looks like on lemans cars, but i want to see it on a dub


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

I'll bust out the camera this evening, as long as it's not raining..........


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (DUMONT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUMONT* »_I'll bust out the camera this evening, as long as it's not raining..........

Good deal! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Keep in mind, if you have safety inspection, you probably won't pass.
Phillips has HID capsules in yellow for the Japanese market.


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Keep in mind, if you have safety inspection, you probably won't pass.
Phillips has HID capsules in yellow for the Japanese market.

I live in Georgia, anything fly's here. My Jeep has massive amounts of Rally 500's, E-Codes, HID's, and HID backup lamps...............it's not a problem here.


----------



## lOOkinforaDub (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (DUMONT)*








[/QUOTE]
Thats Hott! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (DUMONT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUMONT* »_I'll bust out the camera this evening, as long as it's not raining..........

is it still raining? take some pics for us all to see. i know others want to see yellow tinted HID's on a VW. have you heard of the yellow coated HID bulbs they sell in japan? that is awesome. philips makes some too, so you can get high quality stuff.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Yellow HIDs? How does that look? Green?









Philips actually MAKES YELLOW HID bulbs believe it or not!!


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

Lol, naw, it quit raining..............
I'll get some tonight............


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (DUMONT)*

Ok, here we go......
7" Hella E-Codes with Hella 55W H4 Bulbs, OEM Hella DE Fogs, relayed, with 100W Hella Yellow H3 Bulbs...









Hella OEM Driving Lights with Hella Ballasts and Hella HID Bulbs, Yellow lenses..........
















I have them aimed a bit low for two reasons....
1. Car is slammed, need to see road imperfections
2. To see dark curvy Georgia roads better (no street lights here)


----------



## 667 (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (DUMONT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

nice. thanks for posting.


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: yellow -look headlights (Holla_GTI)*

yellow, rocks


----------



## beastieGTI8v (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: yellow -look headlights (Luckyzeee)*

u think that would look good on the high beam lenses on a 4 round light monty green gti????


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: yellow -look headlights (beastieGTI8v)*


----------



## PDXGTi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: yellow -look headlights (Holla_GTI)*

I just saw a post of a DIY yellow tint yesterday. but i can't seem to find it anywhere.I think it was in the MKIV or 1.8t forum. this guy bought pre-cut film and applied it to the outside of the headlights. he posted the web site where he got the film. i would really like to know the name so IM me if you find the post. he had pics too!night and daytime.


----------



## GTiRacer85 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: yellow -look headlights (PDXGTi)*

the film you are talking about is called laminX...my friend did the fog lights on his WRX with them and they came out great


----------

